# استخدام الصوت كطاقة لشحن بطارية الموبايل



## عضو1 (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته أما بعد الأخوة الأفاضل أعضاء المنتدى تحية طيبة وبعد الحقيقة أود طرح سؤال ومشاركة جديدة تتعلق بالطاقة البديلة والمتجددة والسؤال هو هل يمكننا أن نستخدم ( طاقة الصوت ) أين كان المصدر في عملية شحن بطارية الجوال ( الموبايل ) وما ءاذا كانت هناك برامج أو مختطات أو تجارب مشابهة أرجو ذكرها والله الموفق :55: 

أخوكم أبو سليمان


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يناير 2007)

يا هلا بك أخي الكريم

الفكرة كانت شغلي الشاغل في فترة عملي في احدى المؤسسات العلمية التطبيقية

حاولت أنا ومجموعة من الطلبة ايجاد تصميم يعتمد على الاستفادة من الصوت وذلك باستخدام

الأوراق الحساسة للصوت لكن للأسف الناتج كان بسيط جدا ولم نستطع الاستفادة منه في شيء عملي

لا أدري إن كان هناك اختراع في هذا المجال ،،، فمن لديه معلومات أرجوا الافادة

شكرا


----------



## كمال_حامد (27 يناير 2007)

اذا اهتز ملف في مجال مغنطيسي فانه ينتج تيار تاثيري لكنه ضعيف جدا ولا يمكن ان يشحن يطارية الفكرة ممتازة واتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## عضو1 (18 مارس 2008)

*نداء ءالى الأخ محمد الكردي*

الأخ الفضل محمد الكردي تحية طيبه وبعد لقد ذكرت لنا منذ زمن عن تجربة لك مع طلاب في مركز البحوث العلمية عن تحويل الصوت ءالى طاقة كهربائية لحشن بطارية الجوال أرجو أخي الكريم أن تحدثنا عن هذا الموضوع وهذه التجربة كما أرجو أن تطلعنا على القطع والأدوات والداره التي استخدمتها في هذه التجربة رجاء وكم كانت الأستطاعة بعد هذه التجربة..

وجزاك الله خير ..

أخوك أبوسليمان ..:55:


----------



## ossama (21 مارس 2008)

الى الخوان الاعزاء نحن الان مجموعة من ااعضاء من الطلاب في فريق علمي نقوم بتحوير متسعات تقوم شحن نفسها بنفسها من الجو المحيط وسوف ارسل لكم بعض المخططات منها


----------



## عضو1 (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على موضوع استخدام الصوت لشحن بطارية الجوال*

جزاك الله خير أخ أسامه على مشاركة من خلال هذا الموضوع ونتمى أن تحدثنا عن مشاركاتك وأبحاثك في هذا الموضوع تحديدا وما ءاذا كانت لديك دراسة أو مشاريع أو مخطط يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع مع الشكر ..

والله الموفق ..


----------

